# Smb shares work.gentoo no shares in browse network - updated

## shtumpa

Ok.... here go's.. Samba works , i can see my share from a winblows laptop.. But under Linux .. Gnome3 / systemd - Browse Network.. Nothing will show up ..

Also if i path it with smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xx or by share name to one of my other puters that has gentoo, it wont find anything .. Yer of course the winblows box finds them. 

Hhhhhmmm... ?

 *Quote:*   

> systemctl status smbd.service
> 
> ● smbd.service - Samba SMB/CIFS server
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/smbd.service; enabled)
> ...

 

/\  CGroup: /system.slice/smbd.service

           ├─15662 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

           └─15663 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

Is that supposed to be in Twice ?

 *Quote:*   

> systemctl status nmbd.service
> 
> ● nmbd.service - Samba NetBIOS name server
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/nmbd.service; enabled)
> ...

 

Samba server \\VBOX .. is the one i cant see smb shares from ..

\ /

When i try SMB:\\WIN7 

Sorry, could not display all the contents of “win7 (smb)”: The specified location is not supported

Also, FYI  ... I can ping my other shared computers..

 *Quote:*   

> smbtree
> 
> WORKGROUP
> 
> 	\\WIN8-LAPTOP    		
> ...

 

```
#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

name resolve order = bcast lmhosts host wins

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name, eg: MIDEARTH

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Samba Server

# Security mode. Defines in which mode Samba will operate. Possible 

# values are share, user, server, domain and ads. Most people will want 

# user level security. See the Samba-HOWTO-Collection for details.

   security = user

   map to guest = bad user

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page

;   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

# If you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

   load printers = yes

# you may wish to override the location of the printcap file

;   printcap name = /etc/printcap

# on SystemV system setting printcap name to lpstat should allow

# you to automatically obtain a printer list from the SystemV spool

# system

;   printcap name = lpstat

# It should not be necessary to specify the print system type unless

# it is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, cups, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx

;   printing = cups

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

   max log size = 50

# Use password server option only with security = server

# The argument list may include:

#   password server = My_PDC_Name [My_BDC_Name] [My_Next_BDC_Name]

# or to auto-locate the domain controller/s

#   password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

# Use the realm option only with security = ads

# Specifies the Active Directory realm the host is part of

;   realm = MY_REALM

# Backend to store user information in. New installations should 

# use either tdbsam or ldapsam. smbpasswd is available for backwards 

# compatibility. tdbsam requires no further configuration. If you're 

# migrating from < samba 3.4, you'll have to convert your old user 

# passwords to the new backend with the command:

# pdbedit -i smbpasswd:/var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd -e

;   passdb backend = tdbsam

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting.

# Note: Consider carefully the location in the configuration file of

#       this line.  The included file is read at that point.

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24 

# Browser Control Options:

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes 

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

;   preferred master = yes

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for 

# Windows95 workstations. 

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roving profiles (only for Win95 and WinNT)

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#   Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one   WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The default is NO.

   dns proxy = no 

# These scripts are used on a domain controller or stand-alone 

# machine to add or delete corresponding unix accounts

;  add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd %u

;  add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd %g

;  add machine script = /usr/sbin/adduser -n -g machines -c Machine -d /dev/null -s /bin/false %u

;  delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel %u

;  delete user from group script = /usr/sbin/deluser %u %g

;  delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel %g

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

;   share modes = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# NOTE: If you have a BSD-style print system there is no need to 

# specifically define each individual printer

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# Set public = yes to allow user 'guest account' to print

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

;[public]

;   comment = Public Stuff

;   path = /home/samba

;   public = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   write list = @staff

# Other examples. 

#

# A private printer, usable only by fred. Spool data will be placed in fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

# A private directory, usable only by fred. Note that fred requires write

# access to the directory.

;[fredsdir]

;   comment = Fred's Service

;   path = /usr/somewhere/private

;   valid users = fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# a service which has a different directory for each machine that connects

# this allows you to tailor configurations to incoming machines. You could

# also use the %U option to tailor it by user name.

# The %m gets replaced with the machine name that is connecting.

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, read/write to all users. Note that all files

# created in the directory by users will be owned by the default user, so

# any user with access can delete any other user's files. Obviously this

# directory must be writable by the default user. Another user could of course

# be specified, in which case all files would be owned by that user instead.

;[public]

;   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

;   public = yes

;   only guest = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# The following two entries demonstrate how to share a directory so that two

# users can place files there that will be owned by the specific users. In this

# setup, the directory should be writable by both users and should have the

# sticky bit set on it to prevent abuse. Obviously this could be extended to

# as many users as required.

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765

[Desktop-Test]

   comment = Media-One

   path = /root/Desktop

   valid users = root

   public = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

```

EDIT: Update... I dont think this is the problem ,  but when the system loads it loads nmdb.service before smbd.service, so because nmbd loads first it cant find smbd .. so i have to start nmbd again manually and then the shares work..  How do i change it to make smdb.service run first ?

This will not fix my browse network issue i'm having, but it will stop me from having to manually load nmdb.service after boot ...

Thanks in Advance for your help ..

Cheers

----------

## shtumpa

Stuck on this like a fly to s**t !  cant figure it out ..

----------

